# Egg bound



## LindsayB (May 28, 2021)

I have a female ibera who I have been suspecting was egg bound due to the cold wet weather and the fact that she will always want to lay her eggs outside.
tonight I took her to the vet for an X-ray and she was found to have no less than 11 eggs in her. He gave her an oxytocin injection but so far no signs of any egg laying. He did say it could take more than one shot and if that failed surgery might be necessary.
I would love to hear from anyone who has had experience of this. I’m really worried about her. She seems very weak. She tries to eat but gives up very quickly.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2021)

Oxytocin doesn't work on all tortoises.

Set her up in the house in a deep tub with 6-8" of slightly moist dirt ( so it holds its shape as she digs). Cover all sides and top with a towel and heat it up inside to 85°F. Good luck.


----------



## LindsayB (May 31, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Oxytocin doesn't work on all tortoises.
> 
> Set her up in the house in a deep tub with 6-8" of slightly moist dirt ( so it holds its shape as she digs). Cover all sides and top with a towel and heat it up inside to 85°F. Good luck.


Well nothing has worked. It’s almost as if she’s too weak to even try. The vet said he could give her up to three Oxytocin injections but if they didn’t work it might be a case of surgery. I cannot imagine! Has anyone any experience of a c-section on a tortoise? She’s not that big (about 2kgs) and her average clutch is 7 eggs, so 11 must take up every bit of space in her body. im bathing her every day and she makes a very weak attempt to eat afterwards but most of the time it just falls out of her mouth. Out of my nine tortoises she is my favourite and I’m so gutted over this.


----------



## wellington (Jun 1, 2021)

I would do another injection and keep doing car rides, and anything else suggested but for no more then a day or two tops before getting her in for surgery. She has to pass them or have surgically removed or she will die. The longer you wait the weaker she gets the more dangerous the C-section will be. 
Put pedialyte and baby food pureed carrots in her soak to help give her some nutrients. 
I wouldnt wait more then a day to make the next move.


----------



## LindsayB (Jun 7, 2021)

Thought I’d post an update.....took Garnet back to the vet for another Oxytocin injection and this time it worked - well, half worked! She expelled six very soft eggs. Although she still has five left in her, she’s so much happier, eating loads and very active so I’m hoping she’ll lay the other five normally when she’s ready.


----------



## Jan A (Jun 8, 2021)

LindsayB said:


> Thought I’d post an update.....took Garnet back to the vet for another Oxytocin injection and this time it worked - well, half worked! She expelled six very soft eggs. Although she still has five left in her, she’s so much happier, eating loads and very active so I’m hoping she’ll lay the other five normally when she’s ready.


Poor thing. No wonder she was so miserable. Keeping my fingers crossed she can get the other 5 out w/o much pain or another injection.


----------

